# Forty Creek Whisky



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Heads up fellow drinkers..

I was told to try this out and have, this whisky is rated above Crown Royal and taste agrees.
Made in Grimsby Ontario and available at most LCBO's.

When it came out or made available last year it sat on the shelf, went to get some last week and it was sold out almost everywhere.
Priced as Crown Royal...I think.

Bev


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

It's cheaper than Crown Royal, or at least it was. It's a damn good whiskey!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

How does it compare to Gibson's Finest? I love my Gibson's.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> How does it compare to Gibson's Finest? I love my Gibson's.


Gibson's and Crown are a bit more neat and crisp. Forty Creek has almost a bit of a bourbon vibe to it - oily and smooth. Love the stuff, but I'm a bourbon guy so me leaning to a Canuck whiskey that lives a little closer to our southern neighbours is understandable. Very good stuff, phenomenal for the price.

On Bourbon, if any of you guys like the stuff, try out Bulleit (i think that's how it's spelled), comes in frontier looking old medicine bottle shape, costs about $35 but kills all comers. I'll take it over Maker's Mark and Woodford at even price even though those ones cost $15 more. LCBO just started carrying it in Ontario, and I'm not sure how long it will stay at that price. It started at like $31 a few months ago and they keep upping the price and it keeps selling.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Gibsons was my go too but I prefer the Forty Creek now.

Low Wat nailed it.

Bev


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

There's nothing finer than a single malt scotch say at least 15 years old and older if I feel like splurging and have had a rough day of retirement and playing guitar and least I forget cooking a meal. Never have tried Forty Creek Whiskey and can't say I have ever seen it in liquor stores, maybe I will have to give it a shot or two or three.Ship


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Forty Creek's great stuff. I lost a whole night to it, having what I'm sure  were intelligible conversations and ended up dumbfounded as the sun rose right in front of us, completely unaware we'd been talking that long.

That's goooooooooooooooooooooooooood whiskey.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My wife and I have the occasional bottle of Alexander Keith's ale!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

my hockey team got me a bottle of 40 Creek last week. and yes,it is damned fine. 
For ryes, I usually have either Crown Royal or Tangle Ridge.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Also, it came out at the LCBO much earlier than last year. I know I've been drinking it off and on for a good 8 years now.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

puckhead said:


> For ryes, I usually have either Crown Royal or Tangle Ridge.


I've started drinking Tangle Ridge and water. Very nice mix. I'm back to rye after years of staying away. What is it about this particular booze? I often call it "crazy juice in a can."

TG


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll have to check this out. CCC's for me (canadian club classic)
and crown royal. I have a 36 yr old bottle of crown that I think
we'll be cracking open this june (20yrs married).


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

36 for 20 thats wrth it to me!

Bev


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Tried a new one called Danfields which is a small batch Canadian Private Reserve.
Give it a try.

$25 for 750ml


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Someone gave me a taste of Forty Creek a couple of years ago,...I've never looked back! Not enough O's in the word "smooth" to describe it!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think I've tried forty creek once.. I think. I've definitely gotten inebriated drinking Gibsons on a couple of occasions hehe


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is going to be my next rye.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I guess I'm the only one here that doesn't like forty creek..


----------

